# Scopeshield?



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Any one use a scope shield before? I just picked one up and so far I am impressed.  Just curious what others thought. I really like how it just pops right off the scope. Not sure I love the strap on it but atleast I wont lose it!

If your not sure what I'm talking about here is a link.

www.scopeshieldcover.com


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Is it waterproof? I've just used the cheap rubber bikini's with great luck in the past. I dont bother with any cover unless its going to be needed for wet conditions.


-DallanC


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah its waterproof and helps keep the dust off the lenses to some extent also.


----------



## jpolson (Jun 12, 2011)

http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Kings-Snap-Shot-Rifle-Scope-Covers_p_483.html

These are the ones that I am going to try when spring bear season comes around.


----------

